# Moving to Al Ain in September.....with 4 dogs...



## kickdiver (Jul 25, 2011)

My fiancee is moving in September to Al Ain from the US, I am following with 4 (very large) dogs in January. He thinks, we can get married in UAE once I arrive in January, - on the military base (he s a retired AF pilot), instead of rushing to tie the knot prior his departure in beginning Sept, since our schedule is jampacked. I m aware of the legal ramifications for unmarried couples and the visa issues. Is this a bad idea in general and will cause a bureaucratic nightmare? Our Realtor, referred by the company, is quite lax with responding and I have not received one pic of neither 2 properties he suggested (he also says pets are not an issue.....?) Still not sure if we should take TV and appliances with us. Phone service seems another problem. We have iph4s, wonder which local ph company is preferred. Can we still use skype w/o issues ? Google+ vid chat should not be a problem, right?.... Are there any jobs for women in Al Ain? I worked as a negotiator for a law firm in Orlando, but I also speak fluent German, Dutch, some Spanish , basic French... Real Estate maybe? Sorry, for the myriads of questions....


----------



## kickdiver (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, this royally sucks. Not one response.... hmmmm. 
Admittedly I am a newbie to this site, but I thought that did not matter. 
No input on getting pets the size of livestock over to Al Ain (2 Great Danes, plus 1 GSD & LabMix)
No input on jobs in Al Ain for spouses (female) who are NOT Pilots or in the medical field? 
No input on the converter issue for appliances, Tv etc
No input on the Phone issue, best carrier, etc? 
Oh welly well.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Dear Kickdiver

welcome to the forum. First of all I have to tell you that if you are going to survive living in the UAE, you are going to have to learn the art of patience. Everything takes longer here, and the levels of bureaucracy and inefficiency here are not what us westerners are used to. 

Possibly the reason you didn't get a reply within 48 hours of your original post, is that most of the expats in Al Ain are currently away on holiday - I reckon 80% of my friends are gone. I don't log on every day as I work and I have other commitments, but I am here now and hope I can help with some of your questions. 

The UAE forum is less busy than the dubai one, some of your questions you ask may be able to be answered with a search on that forum.


I would also suggest you get married before you come out, AND get your marriage certificate attested - it will be SO much easier. How about a civil ceremony there and have a party here?

Regarding your realtor, I am not surprised he hasn't got back to you, e-commerce is in the dark ages here, your husband to be cannot rent a house until he has got his visa processed, so there is plenty of time to look then - as of last year there is now an oversupply of accommodation in Al Ain.



kickdiver said:


> Well, this royally sucks. Not one response.... hmmmm.
> Admittedly I am a newbie to this site, but I thought that did not matter.
> No input on getting pets the size of livestock over to Al Ain (2 Great Danes, plus 1 GSD & LabMix)
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## kickdiver (Jul 25, 2011)

*thanks!*



mgb said:


> Dear Kickdiver
> 
> welcome to the forum. First of all I have to tell you that if you are going to survive living in the UAE, you are going to have to learn the art of patience. Everything takes longer here, and the levels of bureaucracy and inefficiency here are not what us westerners are used to.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response! That certainly helps! Yes, patience is not my best virtue, lol, I think , I'm going to be in trouble over there.....lol.... I already explained the bureaucratic obstacles we would be facing to my husband-to-be, should we delay to marry in the UAE. Regarding the dogs: that is a nice surprise, just the fact that there is such a thing as an Animal Welfare Day in Al Ain!! I did not expect that, in Dubai ,yes, but not there....That's a bummer regarding the job opportunities for spouses. Hopefully I will be able to find something. I am so very glad to heart that there is a current housing surplus in Al Ain...and regarding my Realtor: well, the least he could do is email me the requested pics of the properties......I worked in Real Estate myself, such delayed response is unthinkable if one likes to build up a client base, lol.....anyhooo...it's a different world over there, I guess... Thank you, again, so very much for the valuable info!


----------

